# Trying to compile Wine 1.4.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE



## c083d4 (Jan 26, 2014)

Is it possible? Because I need to install wine 1.4.1, instead of the 1.6 version that is in the 10.0 ports tree.  Already tried portdowngrade, but it says there is no 1.4.1 in the current ports tree.
 I need to do that because newer versions of wine don't run very well certain games, like Postal 2 (Yes, Postal, not Portal ).
Thanks.


----------



## rusty (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Install a 9.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE*

You could try installing the 1.4.1 binary for FreeBSD 10 from http://www.mediafire.com/wine_fbsd64#f08383483av15 which is via http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/
It's 18 mths old so no idea whether it'll work with all the changes since then. At your own risk of course.

Compiling it from ports may be an option.


----------



## c083d4 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Install a 9.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE*

Thanks, but looks like those packages are for amd64, and I'm on i386.
I'd to like to compile it from ports, but ports has only the 1.6 version... Is there a way I can edit the files so it compiles and installs 1.4.1?


----------



## rusty (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Install a 9.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE*

As a starting point;
Copy the current wine port folder to something like wine-1.4.1-custom
Edit the Makefile to get the version of wine you want.
Edit/create the distinfo with correct checksums and filesize - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/por ... cksum.html
Cross fingers and attempt to compile


----------



## c083d4 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Install a 9.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE*

Well, looks like I managed to do that... I was compiling, and saw the same error a lot of times 
	
	



```
Warning: unkown warning option '-wunused-but-set-parameter'; did you mean '-Wunused-parameter'? [-Wunkown-warning-option]
```







Then, when the build finished:






Tried 
	
	



```
make install
```
 anyways, and saw a lot of times 
	
	



```
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.
```






...Not sure if that is a good or a bad thing. 
I guess is bad, because I wasn't able to finish the installation:






I've no idea what should I do to fix this


----------



## c083d4 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Trying to compile Wine 1.4.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEAS*

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Trying to compile Wine 1.4.1 port in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEAS*

Posting text instead of images would be easier to read.  Since it's an older obsolete port from before staging was implemented, it should both be built and installed with NO_STAGE set:

```
make clean
make NO_STAGE=yes install
```

Whether that will work, I don't know.


----------

